# Looking for someone to draw a logo for me if possible?



## karsonsdaddy (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi i am looking for someone who would be able to design a logo for my power lifting team. If there is anyone who would be interested in trying it out and giving it a shot i would greatly appreciate it. We plan on making shirts and other clothing with the logo on it so we could even send whoever creates it some clothing or some money via paypal or money gram or something. please let me know thank you very much!!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi do you have an idea of what it is you want?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@karsonsdaddy you will have to be more specific. We have an eclectic bunch of artists on the forum right now, so artwork from each one would look different. 

:biggrin:


----------



## karsonsdaddy (Apr 10, 2016)

Well we have in mind "Get Husky Athletic Apparel" (still open for better ideas lol) so we were thinking a Husky that it pretty muscular and vascular either flexing, or holding some weight. i.e curling dumbells or just holding a straight bar with weight on the ends.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

yay logo fun


----------



## karsonsdaddy (Apr 10, 2016)

this is great and i do love it!! =) we need some more muscle definition and vascularity tho lol. If we wear this logo on our team shirts for lifting competitions we would be the laughing stock of the meet lol But the concept is exactly what we are looking for a tad be more realistic and more definition!! i do love it tho thank you


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

really, how realistic do you want it?
I could do a real husky dog and weights, if you can get it printed 
I just assumed you'd want it cartoony because of the cost of printing


----------



## karsonsdaddy (Apr 10, 2016)

i found these on deviantart we are looking for something along this line if you could do something like one of these. or make your own dog like one of these ones curling some dumbbells


----------



## karsonsdaddy (Apr 10, 2016)

maybe a meaner face, its going to be for our power lifting team shirts and bags ect.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

more muscles lol... if you really like it when i get home later ill define it I just don't have my graphics tablet with me I'm at me moms


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

sure those are great!
it'll cost a lot more to get those printed


----------



## karsonsdaddy (Apr 10, 2016)

*logo*

you mean on the actual shirt right? I was thinking they would be to but we were thinking if we can get something thats badass and unique and grabs peoples attention maybe we can start selling them and expand into other stuff shorts hats bags tank tops ect.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

bout this I've just mocked up


----------



## karsonsdaddy (Apr 10, 2016)

wow, that is great!! I love this, can we go with more of a husky color scheme and maybe get rid of the singlet and do shorts with no shirt on if possible?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

You are so awesome @meli ! No way I could whip those out that fast! 

:vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## karsonsdaddy (Apr 10, 2016)

How bout it they were all quick and very good i was surprised at how fast she got back to me!


----------

